# This old house



## viking (Dec 27, 2013)

Maybe I'll try to get update photos right side up.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ummmm looks like some one stole your paint off the walls.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Your going to need more than a quart of spackle.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Just slap some behr on those lathes and move on


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

MIZZOU said:


> Just slap some behr on those lathes and move on


One coat coverage.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

This may help. Fill, Prime and paint all in 1 step.

http://www.glidden.com/collections/3-in-1-patch-primer-paint.do


----------



## viking (Dec 27, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> This may help. Fill, Prime and paint all in 1 step.
> 
> http://www.glidden.com/collections/3-in-1-patch-primer-paint.do


I gotsta try that. You think they sell it in a quart or am I gonna have to buy a whole gallon?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

viking said:


> I gotsta try that. You think they sell it in a quart or am I gonna have to buy a whole gallon?


Not sure I have only seen it on tv.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

viking said:


> View attachment 21601
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll try to get update photos right side up.


Yikes Vikes!


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

viking said:


> I gotsta try that. You think they sell it in a quart or am I gonna have to buy a whole gallon?


A quart will be more then enough because remember you need to water it down with at least 3/4 gallons of water. So buying a gallon would be a complete waste of money.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Couple cans of this and your set.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

viking said:


> View attachment 21601
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll try to get update photos right side up.


Let me guess, the GC called and told you it was ready to paint....


----------

